# 2/25/14 - Shiloh



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is Shiloh enjoying his belly rubs last night.










And a new video of Shiloh dancing today.

Shiloh's dance improves. - YouTube


Brings such tears of joy to my eyes.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:wub: I love him. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a darling little boy. I love him too. It just makes me so happy to think he's getting loved on like he should have been all his life.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you see the cute video on AMAR's facebook page? Shiloh is doing a little dance, it made my morning


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love is a powerful medicine! So glad that Shiloh is in loving hands now where he will continue to thrive!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So fantastic to see such progress. :chili::chili: He has captured everyone's heart.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's made such an amazing recovery... lots of love and hard work...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This precious, little darling has "suffered a broken life" :crying::crying: and we are all shaken to see his deep suffering and what losing the will to live can do, but in the same sense we are amazed & encouraged by the tenacity in such a small being. Although it was hidden behind his suffering, with love it has emerged and our hearts swell with wonder, gratitude and joy! 
This is victory at it's sweetest! :wub:

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Lord!:wub: He's dancin'!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::chili: Shiloh is going to make it! He is so stinkin' adorable...so hard to believe he was at death's door not long ago...God bless all those who have and continue to help the little guy...I pray he gets a loving, forever home... I'm doing the happy tears, too..:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:He's so precious. I'm sure I am just grinning ear to ear when I see his videos and dancing.
He reminds me of a little woolly lamb.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

awwww Shiloh! What a wonderful boy you are, all you need is to be loved and everything else will follow.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Cannot tell you how wonderful it was to read the latest and encouraging new about little Shiloh. Prayers will continue for a full and complete recovery. The love and nurturing surly has paid off.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He looks great, what a lucky little guy he has become.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh it is so good to see him enjoying and discovering what a wonderful life he is going to have.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it he improves every day. Just needed love and care and love again.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I saw the video as soon as it was posted and I had to dance myself a bit out of joy !!! Gooo Shiloh !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender:it is amazing what love can do, I'm just sure Monica holds him and touches him with her love, I hate to think of how he was so abused:smcry: and how someone could be that evil to such a precious little love like Shiloh.
He does remind me of a little lamb:smootch: sooo cute:wub:
Shiloh is starting to feel safe now, THANK YOU LORD
He's so darn cute:wub: you can start to see his little personality coming out
that boy can dance for a treat:wub2::HistericalSmiley: I love that little guy:heart:
one day at a time


----------

